# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Joining verandah beam over post

## Duff5000

Hi everyone. 
I am doing up plans for my deck/veranda and had a question about the options for joining 190x45 TP beams over a 100x100 Cypress post. Beam is overspeced if that makes any difference. Single span of 2.5m and a RLW of 1.6m, light sheet, Melbourne suburbs. 
What is the recommended way to do this? 
Half lap? http://www.basiccarpentrytechniques....mages/f211.jpg
Whatever this joint is? (middle post) http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...e/DSC01066.jpg
Just have the beams pushed together? 
While i think of it, What is the best way to handle a post on the corner where the rafter will intersect the post? (rafters will be on hangers) In the 2nd picture above it looks like the have notched out both the front and side of the post (not a rafter but the effect is the same). That would only leave you with a 55x55mm post to bolt to. Are you best to just have 45mm of the beam past the post, butt the rafter up and bolt/screw to the post?
As per the top diagram in this pic: http://i.imgur.com/b20cX.jpg 
Thanks for any help. 
Ill get pics of the whole job up when i get to it.

----------


## shauck

With mine, I just overhung the beam far enough to be able to fit a joist hanger and rafter next to the outside of the post.

----------


## Duff5000

Anyone have any ideas on joining the beam? 
Thanks shauck, That does look to be the easiest way. Pryda do a bracket that you could use in an internal corner but you have to screw it and the bracket is much thicker as well. Masters told me to use a multigrip but i dont like the sound of that being the only support for a face mounted rafter.

----------


## r3nov8or

Instead of checking out the full depth of the rafter, just check out half. It's easily enough to support the rafter and you are left with much more post, especially on a corner post.

----------


## r3nov8or

As for the join, don't overcook it. A simple butt join will leave you enough meat to use 2 bolts in each side of the join.

----------


## Duff5000

> Instead of checking out the full depth of the rafter, just check out half. It's easily enough to support the rafter and you are left with much more post, especially on a corner post.

  That makes sense, i have changed the plans anyway so that the post is in slightly in from the corner. It means my center post will not be   

> As for the join, don't overcook it. A simple butt join will leave you enough meat to use 2 bolts in each side of the join.

   Just sit the beams on 5cm of the 10cm post each and put 2 bolts in each side? Not worth doing a joint like this over the post? http://www.howtoinfo.co.za/wp-conten...int_003A-s.jpg
I guess it still ends up being the same surface area in contact with the beam, it just seems like it would be more stable.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Just sit the beams on 5cm of the 10cm post each and put 2 bolts in each side? Not worth doing a joint like this over the post? http://www.howtoinfo.co.za/wp-conten...int_003A-s.jpg
> I guess it still ends up being the same surface area in contact with the beam, it just seems like it would be more stable.

   I don't think it's worth it. A butt joint reduces the cut area, reducing places for water to gather. If you half lap that large you will need to fully check the post so each part of the beam is physically supported by the post timber, unless your half lap is small so as to enable that support. I.e. A small half lap (eg 60 mm) will allow you to reduce your bolts to two which may be important to you aesthetically. Each method is good and safe.

----------

